# Moving from the UK to Perth



## Andrea_22 (Mar 5, 2014)

My plan is to move to Perth, and temporarily stay with relatives until I get settled and up on my feet. I'd be coming over alone, but how much are flats or 1/2 bedroom houses to rent? Can anyone recommend any sites to look at to get get an idea. Thanks


----------



## Aussiebound2015 (Apr 11, 2014)

I did a general google search and a few pages came up. Just mooch on those, perhaps you can get a guide like that. Do you know which part of Perth you're going to want to live in? Like any major city prices will depend on which part if town. 
Good luck!


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

Take a look at Domain and this site to get an idea. If you will be looking for a flat, they are usually referred to as a "unit" over here. Good luck.


----------



## ireport (Apr 11, 2014)

Andrea_22 said:


> My plan is to move to Perth, and temporarily stay with relatives until I get settled and up on my feet. I'd be coming over alone, but how much are flats or 1/2 bedroom houses to rent? Can anyone recommend any sites to look at to get get an idea. Thanks


I am paying 360 a week for one bedroom apartment close to the city ....was payin 500 for a 2 bedroom in northbridge pretty much in the city


----------

